# Aus Bits und Bytes werden Trits und Trytes



## X-CosmicBlue (17. September 2008)

Um Computer leistungsfähiger zu machen, gibt es verschiedene Ansätze.

Der wohl Offensichtlichste: Man schraubt am Takt.

Ein anderer Ansatz ist die Anzahl der Datenleitungen, Rigister und des addressierbaren Raumes, aber wie auch hier im Forum bereits erwähnt wurde: 64bit reichen bei CPUs für die nächsten Jahre. Die Speicheranbindung bei GPUs hingegen ist kontinuierlich gewachsen.

Was viele gern vergessen: Man kann die Befehlssätze erweiteren, weniger Takte für eine Berechnung brauchen, Pipelines optimieren.

Was bleibt ist das Bit. Umgangssprachlich gern mit "Strom an/Strom aus" erklärt, denn das Bit kann nur die Zustände 1 und 0 annehmen.
Dies ist aber falsch, da es nicht um Ströme, sondern um Spannungen geht?

Was wäre aber, wenn man hier einmal die Entwicklung ansetzt?

Ich präsentiere das Trit.
Statt nur Spannung vorhanden oder keine Spannung vorhanden zu erkennen, hängt der Zuständ auch von der Richtung der Spannung ab.
Zustände gibt es also 3: Spannung in die eine Richtung, keine Spannung, Spannung in die andere Richtung, oder aber -1, 0 und 1.

Moment! Mehr Zustände? Das klingt doch nach Quantencomputer.
Richtig, nur das das hier eben noch kein Quantencomputer ist, sondern eine Stufe davor, eventuell etwas, was wir erwarten können, bevor Quantencomputer für jedermann zugänglich und finanziell attraktiv sind, was durchaus noch ein paar Jahrzehnte dauern kann (wer ein wenig Ahnung hat - wahrscheinlich mehr als ich - weiß, das die Heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation arge Probleme darstellt).

Aber nun gut, zurück zu den mehr Zuständen.
Was bedeutet das?

Nun, schauen wir uns ein Byte an. Es besteht aus 8 Bit. Es können 2 hoch 8 Zeichen dargestellt werden, was 256 entspricht. Das B steht für Binär.
Wollte man die gleiche Anzahl mit der Basis 3 darstellen, so läge 3 hoch 5 am nächsten dran, was 243 entspricht, man müßte also auf 13 Zeichen verzichten, oder aber man erweitert die Anzahl der Verfügbaren Zeichen auf 3 hoch 5, also 729!

Wenn man sich jetzt noch vorstellt, das die Festplatte wie oben bereits erwähnt nicht nur zwischen magnetisiert und nicht magnetisiert unterscheidet, sondern auch festellen kann, in welche Richtung, also ob der magnetische Nord- oder Südpol in Richtung des Lesekopfes zeigt, dann bedeutet das eine deutlich höhere Datendichte.
729 Zeichen, wo es vorher noch nicht mal ein Byte gab: 2 hoch 6 = 64.
Das Tryte ist geboren. Tr am Anfang, weil trinär.

Wozu die ganzen Zeichen?

Ähnliches hat man sich bei AMD wohl auch gefragt, als man die ersten x64-CPU entwickelte. Wofür die ganzen neuen Bits? So entschloß man sich zum Beispiel, das letzte Bit für das sogenannte NV-Flag zu nutzen, eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, um zu verhindern, das Bufferoverflows für das Einschleusen von Schadcode ausgenutzt werden kann.

Ähnlich stell ich mir das bei 729 Zeichen auch vor, schließlich sind das fast dreimal so viele wie ein Byte darstellen kann. Es fällt sicher nicht schwer, zu den 256 bekannten, weitere 470 Zeichen zu finden und zum Beispiel die letzten 3 für interne Checksummen-Zeichen zu reservieren. So ließe sich überprüfen, ob bereits eines der Trits fehlerhaft übermittelt oder manipuliert wurde.

Meiner Erkenntnis nach hat das ganze nur einen Haken:
Heutige Transistoren können eben leider nur mir Spannung/keine Spannung arbeiten, man müßte hier ein grundsätzlich neues Transistorprinzip entwickeln. Dennoch denke ich, das dies schneller und eher entwickelt ist, als ein Quantencomputer, obwohl in diesem Bereich die Forschungen schon begonnen haben.

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?
Kann man sich mit den Begriffen Trit und Tryte anfreunden?
Haltet Ihr das Konzept für sinnvoll?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2008)

Kleiner einwand, es gibt mitlerweile nicht mehr nur "strom an" "strom aus". 
Es gibt sogenannte flags, das ist der bereich zwischen "1" und "0" wo der strom auf die nen spannung steigt.
es dem entsprechend steigende flags und fallende flags, diese werden auch zu übermittlung von informationen benutzt, ich weiß zwar nicht in wie weit sich das im PC integriert hat, aber in anderen automaten wird es deffinitiv schon verwendent!

(Quelle: Vorlesung zut Technischen Informatik I , von Prof Roßmann  )

Zu deinem vorschlag mit dem trit, das ist technisch nicht wirklich zu realisieren, man kann nicht einfach die richtung des strom ändern, das würde ne menge probleme geben!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. September 2008)

Und da haben wir wieder dem Begriff Strom und seine Richtung.
Transistoren sind aber nicht Strom, sondern spannungsgesteuert. Und Spannungen zu ändern ist kein Problem.
Das Problem seh ich dann wirklich schon eher darin, das Transistoren nur Ströme und damit Spannungen in eine Richtung passieren lassen, wenn am Gate eine Spannung anliegt. Ist diese Gatespannung zu niedrig, kommt kein Strom durch, zu hoch, geht der Transisitor kaputt, auf negative Spannungen reagiert das Gate garnicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2008)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und da haben wir wieder dem Begriff Strom und seine Richtung.
> Transistoren sind aber nicht Strom, sondern spannungsgesteuert. Und Spannungen zu ändern ist kein Problem.
> Das Problem seh ich dann wirklich schon eher darin, das Transistoren nur Ströme und damit Spannungen in eine Richtung passieren lassen, wenn am Gate eine Spannung anliegt. Ist diese Gatespannung zu niedrig, kommt kein Strom durch, zu hoch, geht der Transisitor kaputt, auf negative Spannungen reagiert das Gate garnicht.



Das wäre zum beispiel ein aufkommendes Problem.
Es müsste ein neuer Hableiter, da sollen die wissenschaftler doch eher weiter an Supraleitern forschen


----------



## exa (17. September 2008)

naja, das wäre noch durch transistor schaltungen machbar, nur wo die doppelte (oder noch mehr) anzahl an transistoren unterbringen???^^ wohl eher kontraproduktiv...

dann doch lieber der 3 dimensionale prozessor, gestern auf der main von pcgh...


----------



## Philster91 (17. September 2008)

Noch ein kleiner Einwand:


> Wenn man sich jetzt noch vorstellt, das die Festplatte wie oben bereits erwähnt *nicht nur zwischen magnetisiert und nicht magnetisiert unterscheidet, sondern auch festellen kann, in welche Richtung, also ob der magnetische Nord- oder Südpol* in Richtung des Lesekopfes zeigt, dann bedeutet das eine deutlich höhere Datendichte.


Ich habs in Info bereits so gelernt, dass der Lesekopf zwischen nach Norden bzw. Süden ausgerichtetem Magnetfeld unterscheidet. Magnetisiert ist ja die ganze Platte.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. September 2008)

Nun, dann sollte eine Festplatte eben auch den nichtmagnetisierten Zustand kennen.


----------



## k-b (19. September 2008)

Das mit den 3 Zuständen habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, aber als ich mehr Ahnung von der Materie hatte - so in der Oberstufe - schnell wieder verworfen


----------



## General Quicksilver (20. September 2008)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und da haben wir wieder dem Begriff Strom und seine Richtung.
> Transistoren sind aber nicht Strom, sondern spannungsgesteuert. Und Spannungen zu ändern ist kein Problem.
> Das Problem seh ich dann wirklich schon eher darin, das Transistoren nur Ströme und damit Spannungen in eine Richtung passieren lassen, wenn am Gate eine Spannung anliegt. Ist diese Gatespannung zu niedrig, kommt kein Strom durch, zu hoch, geht der Transisitor kaputt, auf negative Spannungen reagiert das Gate garnicht.



Das würde auch auf den Fet-Transistor ankommen, weil es gibt auch welche, bei denen eine negative Spannung zur Bezugsmasse notwendig ist...
Wenn ich mir irgendwie richtig gemerkt habe, gibts da ein Konzept für einen Tunneltransistor, der in beide Richtungen durchlässig ist, womit das Problem behoben wäre...
Es bliebe aber noch das Problem der Auswertung der Signale zu klären...

Das Problem wäre wie bereits angesprochen wurde, das die Schaltungen dazu zu komplex werden würden... Theoretisch kannst du eine vielzahl an Spannungen am Transistor provozieren, die dann z.B. über Schmitttrigger ausgewertet werden könnten, die Sache hätte nur den Harken, das wieder mehr Bauteile verwendet werden müssten....


----------



## d00mfreak (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Das mit den 3 Zuständen habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt, aber als ich mehr Ahnung von der Materie hatte - so in der Oberstufe - schnell wieder verworfen



Du meinst den "nicht definierten Zustand, der unter allen Umständen vermieden werden muss"? 

Das Problem dürfte weniger die Theorie sein, sondern die eher passenden Bauteile zu entwickeln, die das dann auch umsetzen. Ein Transistor braucht afaik 0,7 Volt zwischen Basis und Emitter zum Schalten, das ist aber keine Spannung, die willkürlich gewählt wurde, sondern eine die sich aus den verwendeten Materialien ergibt.

Ich schätze mal, wäre das so leicht möglich, eine Schaltelektronik mit 3 oder mehr Zuständen zu entwickeln, gäbe es schon lange Rechner basierend auf dem Dezimalsystem.


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Ich denke der Sprung vom Binärsystem zu einem Trippelsystem ist so klein, dass da die Leute die sowas wirklich entwickeln schon lange drauf gekommen währen..

Außerdem währen Trippel herzlich inkonsequent da sie absolut keinen Vorteil bieten. Da könnte man dann auch gleich das Dezimal oder Hexadezimalsystem nehmen.

Äh jetzt wo ich das schreibe kapiere ich eigentlich wie blödsinnig das ist. Was versprichst du dir denn von 3 zuständen? Da geht doch deswegen GAR NIX schneller. Es wird nur anders kodiert, anders abgelegt, anders damit gerechnet. Das System ist nur ANDERS aber bietet Null Vorteile.


----------



## d00mfreak (20. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich denke der Sprung vom Binärsystem zu einem Trippelsystem ist so klein, dass da die Leute die sowas wirklich entwickeln schon lange drauf gekommen währen..
> 
> Außerdem währen Trippel herzlich inkonsequent da sie absolut keinen Vorteil bieten. Da könnte man dann auch gleich das Dezimal oder Hexadezimalsystem nehmen.
> 
> Äh jetzt wo ich das schreibe kapiere ich eigentlich wie blödsinnig das ist. Was versprichst du dir denn von 3 zuständen? Da geht doch deswegen GAR NIX schneller. Es wird nur anders kodiert, anders abgelegt, anders damit gerechnet. Das System ist nur ANDERS aber bietet Null Vorteile.



Das finde ich jetzt nicht. Wenn man pro Informationseinheit mehrere verschiedene Werte übertragen kann, wäre das schon ein Vorteil.

Will man z.B. Zählen benötigt man beim Binären Sytem schon ab der Ziffer 2 ein 2tes Bit, um es zu kodieren und auch irgendwo hin zu versenden, während man bei einem 3er-System erst ab der Ziffer 3 eine weiteres "Trit" benötigt. Damit werden die Daten kompakter und handlicher in der Darstellung und Verarbeitung. Ein Byte fasst nur nur 2^8 Informationen, während ein "Tryte" 3^8 Informationen kodieren könnte. Will man auf einer seriellen Leitung die Ziffer 2 versenden, braucht es beim binären System 2 Takte, beim Trippel-System nur einen.

Afaik stellt der Quantencomputer ja auch ein Dreier-System dar: "1" , "0" und "undefiniert".


----------



## k-b (20. September 2008)

Hm. Kannst schon recht haben, war wohl etwas vorschnell. Bin immer noch gut angetüdelt ^^

Naja aber meines Wissens hat hat ein Quantencomputer keinen undefinierten Zustand. Den haben wir in der Logik ja jetzt im moment auch schon - z.b. bei einem Flipflop manchmal..

Im Gegensatz zu unsren normalen Computern wird halt beim Quantencomputer kohärent superponiert. Binär ist es trotzdem.
Ich hoffe zumindest da hab ich recht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2008)

Zur Festplatte:
Prinzipiell kennt die auch "unmagnetisiert". Aber erzeuge mal ein genau so starkes Magnetfeld, dass aus deinem "+" ein "0", aber noch kein "-" wird - bei 344gBit/in², knapp 11in Umfang und 15000rpm.
(Okay, ich geb zu: Es gibt -noch- keine Festplatte, die alle 3 Werte in sich vereint. Unterm Strich kommen aber trotzdem imposante 1612916613 Bit/s oder umgekehrt 0,6 ns Verweildauer unterm Lesekopf bei raus)
Wenn du dass kannst, sollte es eigentlich auch nicht viel schwieriger sein, gleich 4,6 oder 8 Zustände zu definieren.

Bei Transistoren scheitert das ganze aber schon lange vor der Frage, wie man negativen Stromfluß erzeugen und zur Schaltung eines Transistors einsetzen möchte - nämlich an der Frage, was eigentlich geschaltet wird:
Ein Transistor kann nämlich wirklich nur 1 und 0 - entweder er lässt Strom durch oder nicht.
Aber kann nicht aus einer anliegenden positiven Spannung eine negative machen, wenn nach einer 0 (->"aus"->"0") und einer 1 (->"ein"->"strom fließt=1") eine -1 kommt.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, mit einem Transistor mehr als 2 Zustände zu erhalten, ist ein mehr oder minder analoger Einsatz, der weitere Zustände zwischen "ein" und "aus" kennt - was aber genau die Präzisionsprobleme aufwirft, deren Vermeidung die Digitaltechnik stark gemacht hat.

Für was anderes brauchen wir grundlegend neue Technologien und die müssen erstmal genauso schnell werden.


----------



## uuodan (24. September 2008)

Ehe man so eine Art "Zwischenlösung" entwickelt und Millionenbeträge investiert, ist es vielleicht doch sinnvoller, gleich in die nächste Form überzugehen.

Es wird ohnehin so sein, dass in nächste Zeit auf massive Parallelisierung gesetzt wird. Das ist einfach günstiger. Zumindest für die Hardwarehersteller. Die Softwareentwickler müssen "neu anfangen". Naja.

Ich halte die Triple-Idee ehrlich gesagt für Frevelei.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. Oktober 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Afaik stellt der Quantencomputer ja auch ein Dreier-System dar: "1" , "0" und "undefiniert".


Korrektur: Der Zustand ist nicht "undefiniert" sondern aufgrund der Beschaffenheit unzähliger, gleichzeitig möglicher Quantenzustände schlicht "endlos" , also kein Dreier sondern mehr ein Endlossystem, Ein "Byte" wäre dann mit x^8 (wobei x eigentlich gegen unendlich streben würde) definiert, was ganz lustige Berechnungsmodelle eröffnen würde 


Aber selbst ein Dreier-System (wobei ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann, wie man so ein System bauen soll) würde mehr verkomplizieren als bringen, bedenke nur mal: Die Entwickler trauen sich ja nicht mal vom x86-Befehlssatz abzurücken, das Binärsystem als elementare Sprache der Hardwarebasis abzulösen wäre dagegen ein noch extremerer Schritt, der eine ganz neue IT erfordern würde. 

Sollte rein hypothetisch der Schritt zu so einem System erfolgen, wäre die Berechnung an sich natürlich enorm entschlackt und beschleunigt, aber ich denke, dass es schon am Umstieg scheitern würde.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Technisch realisierbar ist momentan das DreierSystem nicht
wenn man damit anfängt wäre ein vielfaches von 2 sinnvoller, um leichter eien portierung der alten systeme zu erreichen.

Was ich zu dreierzustände ganz interessant finde ist auch eine programmiersprache, die ein kollege mir mal erzählt hat. Da gibt dann halt tab, freizeichen und enter (nicht mehr sicher) und damit werden prorgamme geschrieben.
Am besten solls dann sein, wenn man ne datei öffnet und nur eine weiße seite sieht


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

ich sage nur 

"AN" und "AUS"

das sind grundsolide Zustände die sehr unanfällig für Störungen sind.



0000 0001

und 

0000 0010

sind

0000 0011

und das ist gleich

3


Kannst Du mir an einem Trits und Trytes Rechensystem zeigen wie Du Dir das Vorstellst?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist doch einfach

  000 000 001
+000 000 002
=000 000 010

Du scheinst noch nie mit anderen basen gerechnet zu haben


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub er meinte eher die Störanfälligkeit


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe das mal als zwei getrennte aussagen wahrgenommen. 
Ensonsten müßte er mir da einen zusammenhang geben.
Nach seinem System wäre das Dezimalsystem ja extrem fehleranfällig, aber ein Zahlensystem an sich ist nicht anfällig, sondern allein die Anwendenden Systeme.

Zum Grundsoliden an und aus, sollte er auch beachten, dass es nicht Grundsolide ist. Es sind alles relationen. Bei 0 ist idR nicht wirklich ganz aus, sondern nur unter einer bestimmten schwellspannung und dann kommt eine unbestimmte zone und dann gibt es wieder eine schwellspannung ab der 1 ist.
Rein theoretisch könnte man da zur interpretation auch wieder schwellspannungen an andere stellen setzen. Die technische Realisierbarkeit ist da was ganz anderes...


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

In deinem System gibt es also die Zustände 

0 = sagen wir mal aus

1 = sagen wir mal halbe Spannung

und 

2 = wäre dann ja an

Diese müssen dann auch berechnet und gespeichert werden.

Und die Definition von "an" und "aus" 
bietet weniger Störanfälligkeit bei den immer geringer werdenden Spannungen. Und auch beim Speichern wird die Fehleranfälligkeit verringert. 


Wenn Du deinen vorherigen Post noch mal objektive liest wirst Du feststellen das Du selber die Gegenargumente lieferst.


Es gibt für mich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Vorteil für ein Trits und Trytes system. Doch trotzdem nicht aufhören nachzudenken. Gedanken sind Macht also macht Euch Gedanken.



Und zu deiner Rechnung würde es für mein Verständniss helfen wenn Du mir die Stellen mit Ihren Werten definierst. Hier also ein Byte ohne kontroll Bit

Byte

1 Stelle definiert als 1
2 Stelle definiert als 2
3 Stelle definiert als 4
4 Stelle definiert als 8
5 Stelle definiert als 16
6 Stelle definiert als 32
7 Stelle definiert als 64
8 Stelle definiert als 128

Tryte

1 Stelle definiert als 1 und 2
2 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
3 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
... ???


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> In deinem System gibt es also die Zustände
> 
> 0 = sagen wir mal aus
> 
> ...


Nur als Beispiel gäbe es ähnliche iener Zehnediode: Mittlerer Bereich leitet nicht, im unteren bereich ab schwellspannung leitet (negatives vorzeichen) und im oberen Bereich ab schwellspannung leitet. (-1,xVolt, 0Volt, 0,7Volt (pauschalisiert))





> Diese müssen dann auch berechnet und gespeichert werden.
> 
> Und die Definition von "an" und "aus"
> bietet weniger Störanfälligkeit bei den immer geringer werdenden Spannungen. Und auch beim Speichern wird die Fehleranfälligkeit verringert.


 Also ich Studiere elektrotechnik und das das gemeine Volk es unter an und aus versteht, hat nichts damit zu tun, wa es wirklich ist. Dass die 3geteilte z.B nach meiner Definiton oben, wäre genau so fehler anfällig. Nur mit dem unterschied, dass die bauelemente durch die höhere komplexität fehleranfälliger wären.
Wenn man an sich von Fehleranfälligkeit reden, dann sollte man nur noch alle x/86iger benutzen, wie es die Nasa macht, denn die sind noch am wenigsten Fehleranfällig, da sie nicht so komplex aufgebaut sind im gegensatz zu modernen CPUs





> Es gibt für mich bis jetzt keinen einzigen Vorteil für ein Trits und Trytes system. Doch trotzdem nicht aufhören nachzudenken. Gedanken sind Macht also macht Euch Gedanken.


Der Vorteil wäre, dass man die selbe Menge an Zahlen in weniger durchlaufen berechnen könnte, da z.B. bei der Zahl 6 nur 2 (20) statt 3 (110) stellen durchgeschickt werden müßten. Das macht weniger berechnungen


> Und zu deiner Rechnung würde es für mein Verständniss helfen wenn Du mir die Stellen mit Ihren Werten definierst. Hier also ein Byte ohne kontroll Bit
> 
> Byte
> 
> ...


Wie ich mir gedacht habe, hast du noch nie mit verschiedenen Basen gerechnet.
1 Stelle definiert als n*3^0
2 Stelle definiert als n*3^1
3 Stelle definiert als n*3^2

Nur kurz zum vergleich bei binärsystem
1 Stelle definiert als n*2^0
2 Stelle definiert als n*2^1
3 Stelle defniert als n*2^2

So hast du das allgemein, egal welche basis du nimmst

Basis von k

1 Stelle definiert als n*k^0
2 Stelle definiert als n*k^1
3 Stelle definiert als n*k^2


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

Tryte

1 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
2 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
3 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
4 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
5 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
6 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
7 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
8 Stelle definiert als ? und ?
9 Stelle definiert als ? und ?

Ja und welche werte kann jetzt ein Tryte annehmen?
Nach deiner Rechnung weiter oben hat 
die erste Stelle die definition 1 und 2
doch wie geht es weiter? Es müssen ja auch Rechenoperationen 
möglich sein.

  00010001 =  17
+10001000 = 136
________________
  10011001 = 153

Kannst Du mir bitte ein derartiges Rechenbeispiel geben damit ich das verstehen kann? Und die Werte je Stelle eintragen. Bitte ich möchte doch wissen wo mein Fehler ist.

Sagen wir z.B. eine einfache addition wie z.B.

002 001 002 = ??
+ 100 200 100 = ??
_________________
102 201 102 = ??


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Frage bitte einfach deinen Lehrer, wie man mit verschiedenen Basen rechnet.
Ist mir irgendwie zu blöd das jetzt zu erklären.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> 002 001 002 = ??
> + 100 200 100 = ??
> _________________
> 102 201 102 = ??



Jep, nur dass hier bei >2 übertragen wird, anstatt wie beim Binären ab >1

Rechnen kann man mit jedem Zahlensystem, unsereines ist nun mal aufs Dezimalsystem getrimmt.


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

@ BigBubby

Ich glaube Du bist nicht in der Lage die Werte der einzelnen Stellen 
zuzuweisen und redest Dich mit so einer selbstschützenden Phrase raus
Da Du nicht eingestehen willst das Du es nicht kannst. Weil Da ein Gedankenfehler ist.

Wo ist den das Problem für deine Trytes die Stellenwerte aufzuführen?

Stelle eins kennt die zustände 0 und 1 und 2 und damit lassen sich die Werte 1 und 2 darstellen ( zur Verdeutlichung nachgetragen )
Stelle zwei kennt die zustände .... 

Für das Binäre System habe ich die Werte doch auch angeführt.

Ich möchte Verstehen wie den im Arbeitsspeicher und der CPU die Rechenoperationen stattfinden können.


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Das erste Trit hat 3 Zustände. 0,1,2

Wenn du nun ein Trit mit 1 und 2 addieren willst, bekomsmt du 3. Lässt sich nicht mehr mit einem darstellen, also hast du zwei. Und zwar den Wert 10 (eins und null). Rechnungen sind ganz normal (wenn du sie im Kopf machst), es wird nur anders kodiert (wenn du es danach wieder 3erkodiert aufschreiben willst).

Aber beschäftige dich wirklich mal mit den Grundrechenarten *g*


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Achja wie du meinßt. 

Nur weil du nicht verstehst, was ich schreibe, heißt das nicht, dass das ein Fehler ist


Edit: ließ das durch. Wenn du es verstanden hast, können wir weiter machen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zahlbasiswechsel


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja und wie erkläre ich das meinem Arbeitsspeicher und meiner CPU?


Ich stelle mal eine kleine Frage um ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen das hier verbreitet wird.

Was passiert in einem Arbeitsspeicher wenn er Hexadezimale Operationen durchführt?


EDIT

@BigBubby

Was soll im Arbeitsspeicher der mit Trits und Trytes arbeitet  passieren wenn er Hexadezimale Operationen durchführt?


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich empfehle dir auch noch die Lektüre bezüglich von Neumann - Modell.

Der Arbeitsspeicher führt keine Operationen durch, sondern die CPU.
Hexadezimale Operationen führt auch deine CPU nicht durch, weil sie ja eine binäre CPU ist.


Ist das wirklich so schwer für dich, dir das vorzustellen?


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> Ja und wie erkläre ich das meinem Arbeitsspeicher und meiner CPU?
> 
> 
> Ich stelle mal eine kleine Frage um ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen das hier verbreitet wird.
> ...



Ich versuche es mal möglichst zu vereinfachen.

Nehmen wir an es wird eine zahl z.b. die 64 in den ram geladen.
Wenn wir jetzt mal Bits für Datensicherheit, wo es sich befidnet usw weglassen, die immer dazukommen, wird an sich 
1000000 in den Speicher geschrieben. Warum? weil es auf dem Binärsystem aufbaut. 
also ist es so, dass wenn du 64 eintippst, der PC es in Binärzahlen umrechnet und es in den Ram speichert.
Wenn du jetzt in Hexadezimal z.B. F0 eintippst, dann rechnet er es auch erst in Binärzahlen um (11110000) und kopiert das in den Ram. Hexadezimal wird nur oft verwendet, da es genau 4 x 4Binärzahlen sind. Man somit z.B.
(1000 1110 0101 0101) im dualsystem in
(  8       E       5     5 ) im Hexadezimalsystem umwandeln kann.
Da hat man weniger schreibarbeit 

Das auf ein Trisystem aufzubauen, wäre nicht viel anders. Es ist halt alles nur eine Frage der definition.

@k-b Wäre vermutlich sinnvoller für ihn, aber man ist ja ein netter mensch. Ist halt schwer einem blinden farben zu erklären.


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich versuche es mal möglichst zu vereinfachen.
> 
> Nehmen wir an es wird eine zahl z.b. die 64 in den ram geladen.
> Wenn wir jetzt mal Bits für Datensicherheit, wo es sich befidnet usw weglassen, die immer dazukommen, wird an sich
> ...



Ja wenn es nicht soviel anders ist es zu definieren warum machst Du es dann die ganze Zeit nicht?

Ich finde es gut das Du nachdenkst Du Ideen hast. Doch brauchen Neuerungen eine solide Basis und nicht irgend ein Bla Bla Bla ohne den nötigen Background. 

Und ist es nicht ein bisschen merkwürdig das Ihr Euch mehr mühe macht mir zu erklären das ich zu dumm bin als mir zu Erklären wie nach Eurem Gedanken Modell ein Rechner mit Trits und Trytes funktionieren könnte?

Du bräuchtest Doch nur die Wertigkeiten Tabelle zu deinem Tri-System auszufüllen die ich weiter oben sogar schon weitgehend hingeschrieben habe  und dann mal versuchen damit zu Rechnen da sich die Zustände ja Logisch in den Rechenprozessen durch Operationen ändern lassen müssen.


und schon bei der addition wirst du probleme bekommen. Also weitergrübeln und weiterüben.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

@Pasknalli
Bevor ich hier weiter rede.

Bist du Schüler? Hast du eine Ausbildung (als was)? Vielleicht studiert (bezweifle ich mal)?
und wie alt bist du?
welche erfahrungen hast du mit digitaltechnik?
Welche Noten hattesT/hast du in Mathe?

Was du hier verlangst, habe ich oben getan.
Was du nicht verstehst, sind absolute Grundlagen, die man teilweise in der Oberstufe in Mathe schon lernt und ensonsten absolute Grundlagen in jedem Studium sind. Das wird in nicht mal 45min (in einer der ersten vorlesungen) erklärt und dann mußt du es verstehen(Egal welches Basen System du nimmst, die Addition ist immer gleich. Multiplikation ist wiederholte anwendung der addition. Subtraktion und Devision dagegen sind definitionssache. Dort gibt es auch im Dualsystem verschiedene Methoden und Standarts).
Ich habe dir auch einen link geben und ich habe es alles erklärt...
Was kann ich dafür, dass du es nicht verstehst?

Tut mir leid ich will dich nicht beleidigen, aber ich komme mir vor, als ob ich einem Affen Autofahren beibringen will.


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau ich bin ein farbenblinder Affe der zu doof ist zum Autofahren den Du nicht beleidigen willst.

Rechne ganz einfach mal mit deinem System.

z.B.

000 000 121 addiert mit
000 000 222 ist gleich
???


Und das selbe mit den anderenGgrundrechenarten im Zusammenhang mit der Wertigkeitenzuweisung auf das Dezimale System und beweise mir einfach das Du weist wovon Du redest wenn es so einfach ist.

EDIT:

Meine Zeit ist mir zu schade hier weiter zumachen bis ich nicht mindestens die addierte Aufgabe dort oben gelösst sehe von unserem Mathegenie. Und meine Wertung ist solange. Alles heiße Luft.


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> 000 000 121 addiert mit
> 000 000 222 ist gleich



Das müsste 000 001 120 ergeben, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.

Und ab jetzt die Diskussion wieder auf gemäßigtem Niveau weiterführen, hier gehts um ein Zahlensystem und ned um eine Religion.


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das müsste 000 001 120 ergeben, wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.
> 
> Und ab jetzt die Diskussion wieder auf gemäßigtem Niveau weiterführen, hier gehts um ein Zahlensystem und ned um eine Religion.



nach deiner Rechnung ist also

1 und 2 = 0
2 und 2 = 2
1 und 2 = 1 ???

Da ist aus meiner sicht schon der erste Fehler.  
Denn woher soll die CPU wissen das sie das eine mal bei dem Zusammenzählen von Wert 1 und 2 mit 0 rechnen soll und das andere mal mit 1 ???


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> nach deiner Rechnung ist also
> 
> 1 und 2 = 0
> 2 und 2 = 2
> ...



Ganz einfach: ne Drei gibts in diesem Zahlensystem leider nicht, also fängt man wieder bei 0 an und überträgt 1. Das macht man auch im Dezimalsystem, da aber statt bei 2 erst bei 9. Oder ergibt bei dir 999+999 etwa 181818?


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

Da hast Du recht der Übertrag

Dann schauen wir nochmal

1 und 2 sind 0
2 und 2 bleibt 2 mit einem übertrag von 1
1 und 2 sind 0 plus einem übertrag von 1 sind 1 und 2 also 1
Stellt sich mir nun die Frage wo die folgende 1 herkommt?
oder müsste ich nicht mit übertrag rechnen
2 und 2 sind 2 mit einem Übertrag von 1
was dann ein Ergebniss von 
000 001 220 ergeben würde? 

So ganz scheint deine Rechnung trotz Übertrag nicht schlüssig zu sein.
Ganz zu schweigen davon das die 3 Zustände noch nicht unseren Dezimalwerten zugewiesen sind in unseren Berechnungen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> 000 000 121 addiert mit
> 000 000 222 ist gleich
> ???


Also mal schritt für schritt
Trinärsystem  <-> Dezimalsystem
000 121         <->   1*(3^2)+2*(3^1)+1*(3^0)=9+6+1=16
000 222         <->   2*(3^2)+2*(3^1)+2*(3^0)=18+6+2=26
Nun fangen wir mal mit dem addieren an, damit es einfacher wird teile ich es mal
000 121 bleibt wie es ist
aus 
000 222 mache ich die zahlen
000 200 +    <-> 2*(3^2) = 18
000 020 +    <-> 2*(3^1) =  6 
000 002       <-> 2*(3^0) = 2
Das sollte dir klar sein, dass das noch stimmt

nun fangen wir an

000 121 +
000 002
0 0 0 1 1   <-Übertrag oder "imSinn" 
---------
000 200

nun die nächste Zahl

000 200
000 020
0 0 0 0 0   <-Übertrag oder "imSinn" 
--------
000 220

und die letzte

000 220
000 200
0 0 1 0 0   <-Übertrag oder "imSinn" 
--------
001 120        <->  1*(3^3)+1*(3^2)+2*(3^1)+0*(3^0)=27+9+6+0=42

Ich hoffe das ist dir ausführlich genug


Übrigens sähe es in einem Hexadizmalsystem so aus:
10+1A=2A
oder im Septimalsystem
22+35=60

nur damit du siehst, dass es relativ egal ist in welchem System man rechnet...

Edit: Wie man bei den einzelnen Systemen umschaltet bzw wann, ist sehr einfach.
Man muß nur den namen angucken, das ist immer die Zahl mit der an der zweiten stelle multipliziert wird (welche selber aber nicht existiert, sondern imm der punkt ist wo hoch"gesprungen" wird).
Dezimalsystem also
10 ->1*10 + 0* 1
Hexadezimal
10 ->1*16 + 0*1
Octalsystem
10 ->1*8 + 0*1
(genau das entspricht auch der Formel die ich oben weiter mal hingeschrieben hatte, die du aber ignoriert oder nicht verstanden hattest.)
um mal zu zählen
Dezimal>Oktal>Hexadezimal>Binär>trinär
1>1>1>1>1
2>2>2>10>2
3>3>3>11>10
4>4>7>100>11
5>5>8>101>12
6>6>9>110>20
7>7>7>111>21
8>10>8>1000>22
9>11>9>1001>100
10>12>10>1010>101
15>17>15>1111>120
16>20>10>10000>121
17>21>11>10001>122


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

So weit so gut!!!


Mein PC hat im Trinären System also eine angenommene Arbeitsweise mit 3 möglichen Zuständen die angesteuert werden müssen.

Diese sind 

0, 1 und 2

bei der Addition ergeben sich folgende Regeln.

0+0=0
0+1=1
0+2=2
1+1=2
1+2=0 Übertrag 1 
2+2=0 Übertrag 1 

Habe ich das richtig erkannt?


Wo ist da ein Vorteil gegenüber dem Binärsystem?

Ich sehe 2 Nachteile?
einen erhöten Ansteuerungsaufwand
eine erhöte Fehler- und Störanfälligkeit


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> So weit so gut!!!
> 
> 
> Mein PC hat im Trinären System also eine angenommene Arbeitsweise mit 3 möglichen Zuständen die angesteuert werden müssen.
> ...


2+2= 1 Übertrag 1

Den höheren Aufwand durch die komplexeren Bauelemente hatte ich bereits angebracht, solltest du meine Postings gelesen haben

Fehler- und Störanfälligkeit nimmt auch nur im grad der komplexität an. Dieser Würde aber auch eine höhere effizients mitbringen, womit sich das in etwa so stark ausgleicht, wie allgemein bei modernen Prozessoren (dazu hatte ich auch schon mal was geschrieben, siehe Nasa vergleich...)


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

Das sehe ich etwas anders mit der Störanfälligkeit. Und ein erhöter Rechenaufwand taucht für das System dann ja auch auf.


Und nichts destso trotz haben wir alle noch etwas gelernt^^


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

ja? (5zeichengrenze...)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2008)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Korrektur: Der Zustand ist nicht "undefiniert" sondern aufgrund der Beschaffenheit unzähliger, gleichzeitig möglicher Quantenzustände schlicht "endlos" , also kein Dreier sondern mehr ein Endlossystem, Ein "Byte" wäre dann mit x^8 (wobei x eigentlich gegen unendlich streben würde) definiert, was ganz lustige Berechnungsmodelle eröffnen würde



Er ist nicht endlos, er ist beide Zustände zugleich.
Ein q-Bit hat somit eine apazität von 1 bis 2 Bit:
Es kann den Inhalt eines Bits darstellen und dessen Gegenteil - wenn eh beide Wege berechnet werden sollen, würde ein normaler Computer für die Aktion 2 Bit benötigen, wenn nur eine berechnet werden soll, mit nur einem Bit. (und der Quantencomputer hat am Ende das Problem, dass er trotzdem beide Wege berücksichtigt und trotzdem das gesuchte Ergebniss aus den viele raussortieren muss)
Ein q-Byte hat demnach auch nicht x^8, sondern 2^8 Zustände. Und zwar gleichzeitig. "Es HAT 2^Zustände", nicht "es hat 2^8 Zustände zur Auswahl".




> Aber selbst ein Dreier-System (wobei ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann, wie man so ein System bauen soll) würde mehr verkomplizieren als bringen, bedenke nur mal: Die Entwickler trauen sich ja nicht mal vom x86-Befehlssatz abzurücken, das Binärsystem als elementare Sprache der Hardwarebasis abzulösen wäre dagegen ein noch extremerer Schritt, der eine ganz neue IT erfordern würde.



Für die Programmierer wäre das keine große Aktion.
Programmierung läuft soweit oberhalb der binär/tertiär Ebene ab, dass der Unterschied nur in den maximalen Variablengrößen liegen würde.
Wenn man in der Architektur genauso viele Trits wie bislang Bits verwendet, ist aber auch das egal - Kompatibilität bleibt erhalten, liegt nur etwas Potential brach.
Probleme geben es höchstens beim Microcode fürs Bios und ganz, ganz kleine bei den armen Teufeln, die die Hardwarebasis dafür entwickeln sollen


----------



## Pasknalli (4. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ja? (5zeichengrenze...)




Binär gibt es 2 mögliche Zustände zu 4 möglichen Szenarien

0 zu 0 
1 zu 0
0 zu 1
1 zu 1

Trinär sind es 3 mögliche Zustände und 9 Szenarien

0 zu 0 
1 zu 0
2 zu 0
0 zu 1
0 zu 2
1 zu 1
1 zu 2
2 zu 1
2 zu 2

So ist mein Fazit zu einem Trinärsystem

- Langsamer
- Anfälliger
- Aufwändiger


Und hey schaut mal was ich gefunden habe^^ 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setun

Scheint wohl doch nicht so neu zu sein die Idee.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Na immerhin hast du es jetzt mal verstanden..


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> Binär gibt es 2 mögliche Zustände zu 4 möglichen Szenarien
> 
> 0 zu 0
> 1 zu 0
> ...


ich möchte ja nicht wieder damit anfangen,
aber es ist nicht langsamer. Du benötigst weniger rechenoperationen, um die selbe rechnung zu machen, deshalb ist es schneller.
Wie in dem von dir gefundenen Artikel auch steht, wurde es nur nicht weiterentwickelt, weil der binärrechner schon zu weit fortgeschritten war und keiner das Risiko eingehen wollte.

Zu Anfällig steht ja auch in dem Artikel, dass sie wohl sehr gut gelaufen sind. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, was du mit anfällig überhaupt meinßt. 
Die einzige wirkliche anfälligkeit wäre bei der produktion der komplexeren bauelemente. Dazu benötigt man aber wieder weniger, da ja weniger rechnungen von nöten sind. Was die komplexität nicht aufhebt, aber mindert. Das zu Aufwändig. Aufwändig erscheint es auch erst mal nur, weil man auf neues Theretorium vorstößt. Binärzahlen wirken für den anfänger auch aufwändiger, genau wie für dich die Trits und Trytes...

Edit: Achja, die Zustände waren für mich nicht neu. Übrigens wirst du immer basis² mögliche szenarien finden. egal welches system du nimmst. Das sind grundlagen der Mathematik


----------



## Pasknalli (4. Oktober 2008)

Unterschätze nie dein Gegenüber^^


Und welches System nun das bessere ist kann keiner hier mit Bestimmtheit sagen.

Denn es ist Sinnfrei es losgelößt von den physikalischen Gegebenheiten nur als Mathematischen Lösungsweg zu betrachten.

Den der Artikel ist aus den Zeiten wo ein Taschenrechner noch so ausgesehen hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Verwalltungsaufwand um die Operationen dann durchzuführen steigt an wenn 3 Zustände geschaltet und verwaltet werden müssen.
Und so auch die Hardware.

Auf der einen Seite gibt es sicherlich weniger Rechenoperationen.
Auf der anderen Seite aber mehr Überträge.


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite aber mehr Überträge.


Nein, eher weniger wenn man mit den gleichen Zahlen rechnet.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Nein, eher weniger wenn man mit den gleichen Zahlen rechnet.



Jub genau das.

ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, ob wir einen groben Gedankenfehler haben (wobei wir den dann ja schon zusammen hätten)
oder ob Pasknalli den hat.

Pasknalli wie wäre es, wenn du dann mal statt immer nur zu bemerken, dass wir es losgelößt betrachten, einfach mal in einem vernünftigen zusammenhängenden text begründet schreibst, warum was wie anders wäre und was warum und wie schlechter wäre damit.
Bis jetzt pauschalisierst du nur und bezichtigst uns der unwissenheit bzw des eingeschrenkten betrachtungsfeldes.

(IdR Unterschätze ich meinem gegenüber nicht, aber ich sage mal so, wenn jemand nicht 1*3 rechnen kann, dann brauchst du mit ihm auch nicht über a²+b²=c² reden...)


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Oktober 2008)

Interessant, wäre die Umsetzung, denn wenn man das z.B. so Umsetzen würde (auf Widerstände zur Strombegrenzung verzichte ich mal in der Beschreibung), dass ein Transistor an einer positiven Spannung gegenüber Masse hängt, und ein 2. dann an einer negativen Spannung gegenüber Masse hängt, (so ähnlich wie bei einem Operationsverstärker) dann könnten ja die 3 Zustände des Systems (-1;0;1) über ein binäres System emuliert werden, wobei aber dann von der Schaltung her 4 Zustände möglich wären (-1;0;1; -1und1). Ich hoffe mal, meine Erklärung ist nicht zu verwirrend...


----------



## Pasknalli (4. Oktober 2008)

@BigBubby 

Warum brauch man nicht versuchen jemandem was zu erklären? 
Sagst Du das später bei deinen Kindern oder Enkeln auch?




Es ist vereinfacht gesprochen jeweils ein Schritt 
von 0 nach 1, 
oder von 0 nach -1 (bzw 2)
aber es sind zwei Schritte 
von 1 nach -1. 
Und diese Schritte müssen auch geschaltet werden.

Desweiteren sind unmittelbar nebeneinander und/oder aufeinander folgende positive und negative Spannungen unterschiedlicher stärke anzutreffen (von 1 oder -1 nach 0 oder/und von -1 nach 1). (In wie weit das bei den Prozessorarchitekturen heutzutage händlebar ist und welche Temperaturen dabei entstehen weis ich nicht da ich kein physiker bin^^ Aber ich weis nicht warum doch die Temperaturen werden wohl ein entscheidender Faktor dabei sein.)

Die Bord und die CPU Architektur muss auch den erfordernissen angepasst werden . Hatte man vorher 2 Zustände zu bedienen sind es dann 3 Zustände, was sich im System ja dann auch durch erhöten Platzbedarf äußern wird.

Die im Arbeitsspeicher abgelegten -1 , 0 , und 1 müssten ja auch geschrieben, gespeichert und gelesen werden. 

Wo wir dann bei der Frequenzabweichung angekommen währen, die auch beachtet werden muss damit sich alle beteiligten Komponenten auch noch verstehen.

dann ist da noch die Adaption von den Steckkarten und Ihrer Arbeitsmethode. Haben wir da ein Nadelöhr oder werden diese auch angepasst?

Und dann war da noch die Entwicklungszeit, die Entwicklungskosten, und die geistigen Kapazitäten um die entstehenden Problemstellungen zu lösen.


Wie würdest Du die Stromversorgung lösen?


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> @BigBubby
> Warum brauch man nicht versuchen jemandem was zu erklären?
> Sagst Du das später bei deinen Kindern oder Enkeln auch?


Ich erkläre gerne Leuten Sachen. Dabei sehe ich aber auch die Zeit, die ich aufwenden muß. Die meißten Leute die sehen, dass der andere ein fundierteres Wissen besitzt, aktzeptieren dann auch, wenn jemand etwas als logisch hinstellt, auch wenn es ihnen nicht direkt offensichtlich ist, bzw aktzeptieren vereinfachungen, damit es ihnen leichter verständlcih gemacht wird. Dazu sagen sie dann nicht, dass man keine Ahnung hätte, weil man etwas vereinfacht oder wegläßt.
Ein Professor rechtfertig sich normal auch nicht vor seinen Studenten...
Zu dir. Ich kann dir schlecht 1 Jahr an der Uni in einem Thread beibringen. (In etwa haben wir bis jetzt diesem Bereich benötigt.)


> Es ist vereinfacht gesprochen jeweils ein Schritt
> von 0 nach 1,
> oder von 0 nach -1 (bzw 2)
> aber es sind zwei Schritte
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, wieviel du über Schaltungstechnik weißt(du schweigst dich ja über deine Bildung aus), aber man muß nicht von 0 nach -1 zwei schritte gehen. Das ist eine Sache der Schaltung. Man kann Systeme so entwickeln, dass sie direkt je nach zuschaltung zu einem bestimmten Wert springen, oder den aktuellen Wert beibehalten oder wechseln. Ich kann dir natürlich jetzt nicht explizit sagen, wie dieses bauelement aufgebaut wäre, damit es dieses mit -1 0 1 (oder wenn wir von 0 , 1, 2 ausgehen. Negative Spannung war nur ein Beispiel. Kann auch über eine zweite Spannungsgrenze durch z.B. Dioden aus anderen Materialien hinbekommen...) 



> Desweiteren sind unmittelbar nebeneinander und/oder aufeinander folgende positive und negative Spannungen unterschiedlicher stärke anzutreffen (von 1 oder -1 nach 0 oder/und von -1 nach 1). (In wie weit das bei den Prozessorarchitekturen heutzutage händlebar ist und welche Temperaturen dabei entstehen weis ich nicht da ich kein physiker bin^^ Aber ich weis nicht warum doch die Temperaturen werden wohl ein entscheidender Faktor dabei sein.)


Wie gesagt bedeutet 0 heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich keine Spannung, sondern allein eine Spannung die unter einen bestimmten Wert sinkt. Sonst würde ja ein Prozessor der gerade nur nullen berechnet keinen strom verbrauchen  
Zur Prozessortechnik heute spreche ich noch mal unten weiter.


> Die Bord und die CPU Architektur muss auch den erfordernissen angepasst werden . Hatte man vorher 2 Zustände zu bedienen sind es dann 3 Zustände, was sich im System ja dann auch durch erhöten Platzbedarf äußern wird.


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie sich das durch erhöhten Platzbedarf äußern sollte? Es wird dann ja so sein, dass ein Trit 3 zustände hat, aber immer nur 1 Platz benötigt. Das braucht dann nicht 2 platz.


> Die im Arbeitsspeicher abgelegten -1 , 0 , und 1 müssten ja auch geschrieben, gespeichert und gelesen werden.


Natürlich wird der Arbeitsspeicher auch angepasst. Das ist vollkommen logisch. Wobei übergangsmäßig vermutlich alter Ram genutz werden kann, indem eine Umrechnung auf Binärzahlen entweder vom Prozessor selbst oder von einem coProzessor übernommen werden würde, was auch noch später weiter ausgeführt wird


> Wo wir dann bei der Frequenzabweichung angekommen währen, die auch beachtet werden muss damit sich alle beteiligten Komponenten auch noch verstehen.


Bitte spezifizieren. Ich sehe da gerade nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst


> dann ist da noch die Adaption von den Steckkarten und Ihrer Arbeitsmethode. Haben wir da ein Nadelöhr oder werden diese auch angepasst?


Wie gesagt, könnte man dort in der Übergangszeit erst mal einen Coprozessor einsetzten, der dem prozzi die daten erst mal in trinärzahlen umwandelt bzw dann für die Componenten zurückwandelt.
Alternativ könnte man die steckkarten auch auf trits umstellen, indem man die bauelemente gegen trinäre austauscht. Die Maschinensprache müßte nur angepasst werden, dass wäre der einzige Softwaretechnische aufwand, denn alles was heutzutage programmiert wird, steht weit über diesem System. 
Man könnte sich das als stufensystem vorstellen.
Wo ganz oben das ist, was wir sehen,
dadrunter die Programmiersprache (Compiler etc pp)
(dann kommen noch ein paar schritte dazwischen. Weiß ich gerade nicht mehr alle auswendigt)
und im letzten schritt hat man dann erst binärzahlen (oder bei uns dann trinärzahlen) mit denen der Computer zu arbeiten weiß. Man müßte also nur diese unterste ebene erneuern und dann könnte man im prinzip alles alte weiter nutzen.


> Und dann war da noch die Entwicklungszeit, die Entwicklungskosten, und die geistigen Kapazitäten um die entstehenden Problemstellungen zu lösen.


Darum gings nicht. Es ging nur um technische Realisierbarkeit. Die ist möglich.
Dass es sich Zeit/Kosten-Technisch nicht lohnt, stand ja bereits in deinem wikiartikel aus den 70iger Jahren. 
wenn man diese entwicklung aber hätte bzw tun würde, hätte man am Ende ein effektiveres/schnelleres System als zuvor


> Wie würdest Du die Stromversorgung lösen?


Was soll man dadran denn groß ändern? Man müßte ein paar spannungswandler ändern und ein paar gleichrichter, aber man bräuchte nicht mal neue Netzteile. 
Ich sehe da jetzt kein offensichtliches Problem.

P.S. erwarte natürlich jetzt keine technisch komplett ausgereifte entwicklung von mir. Ich kann nur Grundlagen erklären, wie es machbar wäre. Wenn das andere so einfach wäre, hätte es längst jemand getan 

Edit: 





> a²+b²=c² stammt aus dem alten Ägypten


Nein. ich zetiere mal eben wiki:


> Der nach Pythagoras von Samos benannte Satz ist theoretischer Ausdruck der von indischen, babylonischen und ägyptischen Baumeistern und Priestern entwickelten praktischen Kunst, bei Abmessungen von Feldern und Bauten mit Hilfe von Seilen präzise rechte Winkel zu erzielen. Schon eine kleine Abweichung vom rechten Winkel kann für Bauwerke auf großen Längen zu katastrophalen Ergebnissen führen. Bei Konstruktionen wie den Pyramiden, mit einer Seitenlänge von mehr als 200 Metern, konnten sich die Baumeister nicht die geringste Abweichung erlauben.


Er wurde also genutzt vorher, aber nicht verstanden (ähnlich wie beim Plastern/Maurern, die kennen auch nur 3 - 4 - 5, aber nicht warum das so ist...). Pythagoras war der erste, der diesen Mathematisch anwenden konnte.
Es geht mir nicht darum, dass die Person es nicht anwenden kann, sondern nicht versteht, warum es so ist, sondern nur dass es so ist und mit der Person kann man nicht drüber Diskutieren. Wir führen hier auch im prinzip keine Diskussion. Du fragst, warum das nicht geht und ich erkläre es dir. Du fragst das nächste, warum es nicht geht und ich erkläre es. Wir befinden uns in diesem Thread auf zwei verschiedene Ebenen.


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich kann dir schlecht 1 Jahr an der Uni in einem Thread beibringen. (In etwa haben wir bis jetzt diesem Bereich benötigt.


Ich weiß ja nicht was du studierst, aber das hatten wir im ersten FH-Semester schon durch. Desweiteren hat sich das eigentlich auch über die gesammte Oberstufe gezogen. Wobei gezogen wörtlich zu nehmen ist


----------



## BigBubby (5. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du studierst, aber das hatten wir im ersten FH-Semester schon durch. Desweiteren hat sich das eigentlich auch über die gesammte Oberstufe gezogen. Wobei gezogen wörtlich zu nehmen ist



stimmt auch wieder. erstes semester. GG Informatik 1, prinzipien des digitalrechners... (also im prinzip ein kurs. sind aber trotzdem 250 Seiten in einem Skript. Was ich hier jetzt nicht komplett niederschreiben möchte  )
(Oberstufe kann man ja nicht von ausgeben, da die meißten eher normales Abitur, als eines an einer technischen Schule hatten)

Edit:k-b du darfst dann auch gerne antworten. ich muß ja nicht immer alles erklären.


----------



## Pasknalli (5. Oktober 2008)

Soll ich mir jetzt wirklich die Mühe machen Und die Zeit für jemanden aufwänden der nicht das nötige Grundwissen hat?

Das es Funktioniert ist doch schon bewiesen. 
So einen Computer hat es schon gegeben.
Doch ich behaupte gegenüber einem binärem System
ist ein ternäres System.

-Aufwändiger 
-Anfälliger
-und LANGSAMER

"-Bei selbem Energie und Materialaufwand-"
Wie sonst sollte eine gemeinsame Basis gefunden werden?


Du weist das ein Computer mit Strom funktioniert.
Und die Frequenz bestimmt die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit 
und die entstehenden Temperaturen. Um noch mal 
meine sicht der "Schritte" zu verdeutlichen.


_____________________
+     binär --- ternär
_____________________Schritt 1
0     binär --- ternär
_____________________Schritt 2
-             --- ternär
_____________________Schritt 3


Das erreichen jedes Schrittes erfolgt durch einen Spannungsunterschied.
Und dann war da noch die Frequenz in der das ganze abläuft.

Dann Hast Du nicht nur AN und AUS 
sondern auch noch zusätzlich AN-dersherum.
Und das will ja auch gesteuert und versorgt werden.
Denn es sind dann ja 3 und nicht 2 Zustände.

Im übrigen weis ich nicht warum wir uns Unterhalten,
wenn es nicht darum geht ein funktionelles System bzw. 
die Grundlagen dafür zu beachten und zu schafffen? 
Für Smalltalk ist mir meine Zeit dann doch zu schade.

Doch wenn Du daran glaubst dann solltest Du dafür kämpfen.
Wer weis welche Lösungen in Sachen Material und Technick 
sich ergeben wenn Du ernsthaft auf die Suche gehst einen
Rechner der auf modernstem Niveau mit Trits und Trytes
arbeitet zu erschaffen.

Allgemein

Verfahren zum Kodieren und Dekodieren von Datenströmen - Dokument EP1261137


Datenübertragung

Leitungscode ? Wikipedia


Vom Groben ins Feine in sachen Schaltung

http://www.koemoba.de/Schalten im Motorola-Format.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> ein Transistor an einer positiven Spannung gegenüber Masse hängt, und ein 2. dann an einer negativen Spannung gegenüber Masse hängt, (so ähnlich wie bei einem Operationsverstärker) dann könnten ja die 3 Zustände des Systems (-1;0;1) über ein binäres System emuliert werden, wobei aber dann von der Schaltung her 4 Zustände möglich wären (-1;0;1; -1und1). Ich hoffe mal, meine Erklärung ist nicht zu verwirrend...



Hmm - um die Transistoren auch noch getrennt anzusteuern, sind min. noch zwei Doden nötig. macht 5 Bauteile, um ein Trit auszuwerten.
Damit wäre es afaik auch locker möglich, zwei Bits zu verarbeiten und die bieten zusammen noch eine Möglichkeit mehr 

Richtig spannend wird das ganze dann beim Addieren: Nen binären halb-adder (=kann zwei Bits adieren und ggf. einen Übertrag ausgeben) kann man aus 5 Transistoren bauen (ggf. kann man noch ein paar gegen einfachere Buteile austauschen)
Soviel brauch ich beim Trit ja schon, ehe ich weiß, welchen Wert es hat.

Nöp, mit Transistortechnik wird ein trinäres System aufwendiger als ein binäres mit ~gleichem Funktionsumfang.
Mit Relais könnte man es schön einfach umsetzen, aber man wäre vermutlich nicht ganz konkurrenzfähig  (trotz revolutionär niedriger Leckströem  )




k-b schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du studierst, aber das hatten wir im ersten FH-Semester schon durch. Desweiteren hat sich das eigentlich auch über die gesammte Oberstufe gezogen. Wobei gezogen wörtlich zu nehmen ist



Ich vermute mal, er bezieht das auf Sachen, die er noch nicht genannt hat.
Exemplarisches rechnen in Base3 und Base6 war bei uns eine Woche Oberstufe, Base2 hatten wir in 2 Wochen Mittelstufe inkl. der technischen Grundlage und Umrechnung 4+ stelliger Dezimalzahlen in 3 Wochen Mittelstufe.



_Edit_:
Pasknallis Ansatz bezüglich des Stromverbrauches ist auch interessant:
-eine Unterscheidung von zwei Zuständen ist einfacher, als eine von dreien
-d.h. jeder der 3 Zustände muss größer und klarer erkennbar sein, als einer der beiden
-3 größere Zustände decken zusammen natürlich eine sehr viel größeren Bereich ab, als zwei kleine
-Wenn es sich dabei um einen Spannungsbereich handelt, geht damit auch ein größerer Stromfluss und ein größerer Energieverbrauch einher.
(Das Argument mit der negativen Spannung zieht übrigens nicht: Selbst wenn eine Unterscheidung von technisch -1,0,+1 effektiver als eine von 0,1,2 wäre - von der bei gleicher Qualität möglichen -0,5/+0,5 Option wird sie auf alle Fälle unterboten)


----------



## Pasknalli (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Addaption zu anderen Systemen oder/und Steuerungen, Darstellungen ect. ist ist mit einem Binärem System aus meiner Sicht auch einfacher Handzuhaben. 
Da wie schon erwähnt "AN" und "AUS" grundsolide Zustände sind. 

(und wie ebenfalls weiter oben erwähnt kann auch der Moment der "AUF" und "AB" Schaltung genutzt werden)

Und mal neben bei bemerkt:

Der Bildungsweg eines Menschen sagt nichts über seine Fertigkeiten und Fähigkeiten aus. Denkt mal an "Die Welt ist eine Scheibe." Oder wie oft sich die letzten 1000 Jahre die Betrachtung der Welt und der Gesetze in denen wir Leben geändert hat.

Ich habe schon promovierte Physiker die dümmsten Sachen sagen hören.
Und die haben das auch noch geglaubt obgleich sie im selben Satz ihre vorherige Aussage wiederlegt haben. 

Wer weis wer weis.
Vieleicht werden spezielle Computer für die Wissenschaft bald mit trits und trytes designt und umgesetzt um Berechnungen im zusammenhang mit der dunklen Materie ( ich nenne es sinniger Weise mal Non-Materie ) und deren Materiegebundenheit nachzuvollziehen die auf dem neustem Stand der Technik sind. ZB. ein 3 Prozessorsystem, wo 2 Prozessoren die Arbeitsspeicher mit "Gegenschaltungen" (parallel   ( < -1 < ; = 0 = ; > +1 > ) in einer - oder + oder null stellung halten und mit dem 3tem Prozessor ausgelesen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Oktober 2008)

"spezielle Computer für die Wissenschaft"?
Wenn du neue Finanzmittel entdeckt hast, möchte ich auch welche abhaben 
Bislang ist man froh, wenn man konventionelle Computertechnik von der Stange finanziert bekommt...
Aber selbst wenn man die Kohle hat, kauft man trotzdem das dafür, was die meiste Leistung bringt.
Ein von Grund auf neu zu entwickelndes Hardwaresystem gehört sicherlich nicht dazu.

(Wenn dann würde ich einen Anfang beim Militär erwarten. Je inkompatibler, desto schwerer zu knacken)


----------



## General Quicksilver (5. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - um die Transistoren auch noch getrennt anzusteuern, sind min. noch zwei Doden nötig. macht 5 Bauteile, um ein Trit auszuwerten.
> Damit wäre es afaik auch locker möglich, zwei Bits zu verarbeiten und die bieten zusammen noch eine Möglichkeit mehr
> 
> Richtig spannend wird das ganze dann beim Addieren: Nen binären halb-adder (=kann zwei Bits adieren und ggf. einen Übertrag ausgeben) kann man aus 5 Transistoren bauen (ggf. kann man noch ein paar gegen einfachere Buteile austauschen)
> ...



Ich gehe bei den Transistoren von 2 getrennten Anschlüssen für die beiden Basen aus; damit wäre dann das 4-Zustandsystem (die 2 Bit, von denen du sprachst) realisierbar. Wie willst du das mit Relais umsetzen? Der Vorteil liegt bei der galvanischen Trennung von Steuerstromkreis und Arbeitsstromkreis oder?
Mir ist gerade wieder das mit dem Memristor eingeallen, dem Widerstand, der von der Stromstärke (und der Stromrichtung?) abhängig ist, der wäre doch für ein solches Vorhaben, wenn denn mal Serienreife erreicht wurde, gut geeignet oder?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

Bevor ich hier weiterschreibe müßte ich erst noch wieder ein paar Sachen nachlesen (ist bei mir auch schon 1,2 Jahre her, dass ich das gehört hatte). Will hier schließlich dann auch was vernünftiges schreiben und nicht in der Eile unsinn.
Da ich aber Ende dieser Woche noch eine Klausur schreibe und danach die einzige Woche wo ich garnichts mit ET tun muß, würde ich hier zwar erst noch mitlesen, aber frühestens in 2 Wochen wieder was produktives hinzufügen. (Uni first  )


Achja ist klar, dass jemand gebildetes nicht umbedingt auch nur gebildetes sagen muß. Dafür gibt es auch zu viele verquerte Typen  Es ging nur darum, dass man einem Maurer nicht direkt Quantenphysik erklärt, sondern erst mal grundlagen absprechen müßte und ich dafür nicht genügend Zeit gehabt hätte die beizubringen (da du anscheint doch ein paar hattest, was ich nach dem Zahlensystem desaster nicht mehr gedacht hätte, hat sich das dann auch erst mal erledigt.)

Noch kurz zu deinen Links. Zumindestesn die Bahnsteuerung ist ein Binäres System. Denn es kommt nur 0 und 1 an und die werden nur Trinär interpretiert. Der eine link ging um Datenübertragung (soweit ich gelesen hatte, wie gesagt habe nicht Zeit alles zu lesen. Habe alle nur kurz angelesen). Damit ist nicht gemeint, wie ein PC arbeitet, was dir klar sein sollte, sondern wie man die z.B. über den Ozean schickt. Das man hier das Binäre System weiter beibehält würde nah liegen, da es schwer wird eine negative Lichtwelle zu erzeugen und verschieden starke signale wäre auch nicht sinnvoll. Das Trinäre System wollen wir ja erst mal nur versuchen in einem CPU zu integrieren. Beim letzten habe ich schon wieder vergessen, worum es da ging (war gestern abend nach 8 studnen lernen...) werde ich bei gelegenheit noch mal lesen..

P.S. Bevor manche hier weiter Details ausdiskutieren, solltet ihr dran denken, dass ihr momentan immer auf binäre bauelemente versucht was trinäres zusammenbasteln. Das ist wie eine Windowsemulation auf Linux. Das wird natürlich langsamer sein. Hier soll versucht werden einen wirklich trinären PC aufzubauen, deshalb meinte ich auch, dass es schwer wird hier das komplette ding zu entwickeln und wenn es so einfach wäre, dass man es in einem Forum machen kann, dann gäbs das teil schon lange.


----------



## Pasknalli (6. Oktober 2008)

Na dann wünsche Ich Dir doch viel Erfolg.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich gehe bei den Transistoren von 2 getrennten Anschlüssen für die beiden Basen aus; damit wäre dann das 4-Zustandsystem (die 2 Bit, von denen du sprachst) realisierbar.



Hmm? Wie willst du denn zwei getrennte Anschlüsse zur Auswertung eines Trits verwenden? Was du beschreibst hört sich wirklich nach einem stink normalen 2 Bit System an.



> Wie willst du das mit Relais umsetzen? Der Vorteil liegt bei der galvanischen Trennung von Steuerstromkreis und Arbeitsstromkreis oder?



Nö, die muss man nicht mal nutzen. Der Vorteil liegt in der Verwendung eines magnetischen Schaltelementes. Im Gegensatz zu negativem Strom gibt es nämlich Magnetfelder mit entgegengesetzter Richtung.
Will ich eine trinäre Schaltung mit Transistoren aufbauen, muss ich das Signal aufsplitten in binär-negatives und ein binär-positives (womit die Vorteile gegenüber einem binären System verloren sind), die dann je nach dem die negative oder positive Spannung schalten.
Bei einem Relais kann ich das Signal direkt auf die Spule geben, je nach Art des Signals erhalte ich ein Magnetfeld in die eine oder die andere (oder gar keine Richtung). Wenn ich mit einem eigenmagnetischen Schaltelement arbeite, ergibt das auch eine Ablenkung in die eine oder die andere (oder keine) Richtung, wo sich dann eine "+" bzw. eine "-" Stromquelle findet.
Ich habe also das gesuchte Schaltlement mit drei Zuständen.

Das Problem ist halt nur, dass es mit einer Transistorbasierten Schaltung nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm? Wie willst du denn zwei getrennte Anschlüsse zur Auswertung eines Trits verwenden? Was du beschreibst hört sich wirklich nach einem stink normalen 2 Bit System an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die von mir beschriebene Schaltung ist auch eine 2 Bit Schaltung zur Emulation eines dreiwertigen Systems...

Zum Relais: So meinst du das also, ich hatte das also falsch interpretiert gehabt; aber das lag an mir.

Aber wenn man das so sieht, ist die Umsetzung vielleicht gar nicht so fern; denn was du da schreibst mit dem Magnetfeld, könnte doch auch mit dem Elektrischen Feld in einer Elelktronenröhre funktionieren. Das Signal wird in form einer (hohen) Spannung an die fremdgeheizte Kathode angelegt. Neben der Kathode befinden sich 2 Anoden im Glaskörper, die jeweils eine stark negative, bzw. stark positive Spannung gegenüber der auf Masse geschalteten Kathode aufweisen. Das hat zur Folge, das wenn an die Kathode eine negative Spannung angelegt wird, das sich die Potenzialdifferenz zwischen der Kathode und der poritiven Anode erhöht, was zu einem verstärkten Elektronenstrom führen würde. Umgekehert gilt das auch für den entgegengesetzten Fall, wenn an der Kathode eine positive Spannung anliegt. Dadurch würden sich 3 Zustände am Ausgang ergeben: 1. an beiden Ausgängen fließt ein gleich starker Strom (0); 2. an einem Ausgang überwiegt der Strom (-1); 3. am anderen Ausgang überwiegt der Strom. Der nachteil wäre halt die verschwendete Leistung für den schwächeren Gegenstrom und die Ruheströme. Das günstige daran wäre, das das auch eventuell mit Feldeffekttransistoren realisierbar wäre. Damit hätte man zumindest einen Negator geschaffen, auch wenn der nur -1 in 1 und 1 in -1 umwnadeln kann. Das Problem wäre aber, das das auch schon wieder auf eine binäre Schaltung hinausläuft...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2008)

Eine Röhre nutzt die physikalische Stromrichtung - Strom kann also nur von der Kathode aus fließen und die hat immer den gleichen Bezug (+/-) zur Masse, da wird also nichts draus.
Man könnte höchstens statt einer Elektronenröhre eine braunsche nehmen:
Eine ganz normale Kathode dient als Elektronenquelle, eine Ablenkeinheit wird angesteuert - je nach +/0/- lenkt sie in die eine oder andere Richtung oder gar nicht ab, 2/3 (je nach dem, ob man "0" aktiv messen will) Anoden nehmen das Signal auf. Der - Anode muss in dem Fall noch ein Inverter nachgeschaltet werden (für einen symetrischen Aufbau der + Anode auch, in dem Fall käme man mit deutlich geringeren Stromstärken in der eigentlichen Schaltröhre aus, was das weitere Bauteil wohl wert ist), da man ja nur mit einer Sorte Strom arbeiten kann.

Aber das in Halbleitertechnik....?

Das Problem ist halt einfach, dass in einem Transistor Elektronen als Schaltelement dienen - und es gibt nur eine Sorte Transistoren, damit kann man keine unterschiedlichen Richtungen darstellen.


----------



## Pasknalli (7. Oktober 2008)

Moment: 

Gehen wir mal von einem RAM AB aus der zweigeteilt ist
(kann auch physikalisch als Bauteil 2 geteilt sein)

Zum einen so

+CPU 1 <<<  RAM A von RAM AB <<< -CPU 1

zum anderem so

-CPU 2 >>> RAM B von RAM AB >>> +CPU 2

Dann gibt es da CPU 3 
welche in Abstimmung mit CPU 4
die Zustände von CPU 1 und 2 
für die Nutzung von RAM AB verwaltet
und ausliest

CPU 1 <<< (CPU 3 <> CPU 4) >>> CPU 2 


Das währe dann zwar binäre Technik (da alles "über" an und aus schwerer zu realisieren ist) doch so könnte vorhandene PC Technik genutzt werden um ein Trenäres Rechen-System zu schaffen.
"Nur" die Bordarchitektur und die OS müssten angeglichen werden um dann auch aus den 2 verschieden beschickten Speichern ein Ternäres System zu machen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (7. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Röhre nutzt die physikalische Stromrichtung - Strom kann also nur von der Kathode aus fließen und die hat immer den gleichen Bezug (+/-) zur Masse, da wird also nichts draus.
> Man könnte höchstens statt einer Elektronenröhre eine braunsche nehmen:
> Eine ganz normale Kathode dient als Elektronenquelle, eine Ablenkeinheit wird angesteuert - je nach +/0/- lenkt sie in die eine oder andere Richtung oder gar nicht ab, 2/3 (je nach dem, ob man "0" aktiv messen will) Anoden nehmen das Signal auf. Der - Anode muss in dem Fall noch ein Inverter nachgeschaltet werden (für einen symetrischen Aufbau der + Anode auch, in dem Fall käme man mit deutlich geringeren Stromstärken in der eigentlichen Schaltröhre aus, was das weitere Bauteil wohl wert ist), da man ja nur mit einer Sorte Strom arbeiten kann.
> 
> ...



Ja, das mit der Röhre war mist, weil die Anode keine Elektronen emittierren kann. Aber mit einem Fet würde das trotzdem gehen, weil es n- und p-Kanal Fets gibt, die einmal Elektronen zur Leitung nutzen und einmal Defektelektronen, also Löcher. Zwischen den beiden Kanälen liegt dann Masse. Über beiden Kanälen befindet sich jeweils ein Gate, das eine reagiert auf positive Spannungen (N-Kanal), das andere reagiert auf negative Spannungen (P-Kanal). So das man eigentlich 2 Fets hat (einmal N-Kanal und einmal P-Kanal), die sich einen gemeinsamen Anschluss für Drain haben; 2 Source-Anschlüsse (einmal + für N-Kanal; und einmal - für P-kanal) und eine Gateanschluss (der intern auf die beiden Gates mittels einer Verbindung gelegt ist). Das Bauelemt würde also dann wenn 0 anliegt, 1 und -1 am Ausgang daraus machen; bei einer 1 wird 0 und -1 daraus; bei einer -1 wird  1 und 0 daraus. Eigentlich könnte man auch noch mit internen Widerständen die beiden Ausgänge auf einen legen, denn dann würde wieder das Verhalten der nichtfunktionierenden Röhre entstehen: bei 0 am Eingang --> 0 am Ausgang (da die Potenziale einen Stromfluss verursachen würden, der die Spannung über die Wiederstände abfallen lassen würde) bei 1 am Eingang käme -1 am Ausgang heraus; bei -1 am Eingang 1. Das Problem daran wäre, das der Ausgang keine großen Lasten mehr vertragen würde, weil über die internen Wiederstände sonst zu viel Spannung abfallen würde....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

Je nachdem, wie ich dich interpretiere, hast du entweder
-2 eigenständige Transistoren
-2 Transistoren, die sich 1 Drain teilen
Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.
Problem1: NPN und PNP Transistoren erwähnen nicht ohne Grund mehr als das Gatematerial: Du brauchst jeweils das passende Substrat, kannst nicht beide auf dem gleichen fertigen.
Probelm2: Selbst wenn dir das gelingt, schalten bei weiterhin mit Strom liegt an/Strom liegt nicht an. Du musst also weiterhin dein Eingangssignal z.B. Mittels Dioden selektiv auf beide Gates legen


----------



## Friday (8. Oktober 2008)

Um das hier noch einmal in einer anderen Richtung zu beleuchten:

Das ganze Thema ist nicht neu und nennt sich "Codierung". Darüber werden an der Uni ganze Vorlesungen gehalten. Wahre Horden von Wissenschaftlern beschäftigen sich damit.

In heutigen Datenübertragungssystemen werden schon lange nicht mehr einfach nur Bits übertertragen. Wenn man das immernoch so machen würde, würden wir beim Kupfer auch heute noch bei den 19200 Bit/s Datenübertragungsrate stehen. Es ist nun einmal so, daß die Bandbreite einer normalen Telefonleitung irgendwo bei 10kHz endet und daher kann die Schrittgeschwindigkeit nicht unendlich erhöht werden und die Baudrate (das ist das Maß für die Schrittgeschwindigkeit) endet dann eben bei 19200Baud.

Wenn man nun aber einzelne Trippel übertträgt, also mögliche Spannungen von +12V, 0V und +12V, dann kann man mit einem Schritt ja bereits 1,5 Bits übertragen. Man fasst also 2 Trippel zusammen und hat somit mit zwei Schritten drei Bits übertragen.

Wenn man nun viel mehr Zustände überträgt, dann geht das theoretisch immer so weiter. Am Ende steht wieder der analoge Kanal von dem das alles ausgegangen ist. Der analoge Rechner (das ist keine Theorie sondern Praxis - ich habe schon damit gearbeitet) hat in unserer aktuellen Welt aber nur wenige Anwendungen.

Was ist das - ein Analogrechner?
Die realisierten Dinger sind eine Zusammenschaltung von einigen wenigen Operationsverstärkern die für die Simulation von Regelkreisen von extrem sensiblen Prozessen verwendet werden - also nicht zum Spielen. Man kann damit zum Beispiel die mathematischen Differentialgleichungen des Balls der horizontal in den kubischen Raum (Zimmer) geworfen wird, simulieren. Beim Digitalrechner würde dieser Ball immer gleich fliegen (ich meine natürlich die Simulation). Das ist aber nicht real. Der Ball fliegt bei jedem neuen Versuch immer ein Wenig anders und spätestens nach dem vierten aufkommen auf dem Boden fliegt er in einer total anderen Flugbahn. Der Analogrechner simuliert ohne großen Aufwand die Realität sehr gut.
Ein anderer Anwendungsfall wäre der Test der Steuerung eines Raketenreglers. Da kann man problemlos Steuerdüsen ausfallen lassen, Wind simulieren etc. Mit dem Digitalrechner rechnet man recht weit weg von der Realität und der Aufwand ist viel größer.


----------



## General Quicksilver (8. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Je nachdem, wie ich dich interpretiere, hast du entweder
> -2 eigenständige Transistoren
> -2 Transistoren, die sich 1 Drain teilen
> Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.
> ...



Nein, da ich keine Bipolaren Transistoren verwende sondern Feldeffekttransistoren, und die sind Spannung und nicht Stromgesteuert. (Der fleißende Strom(im Steuerkreis) ist vernachlässigbar und ist im Prinzip nicht gewollt sondern stellt einen Leckstrom dar) Der Nach-/Vorteil eines Feldeffekttransistors ist auch, das dieser jeweils nur eine Ladungsträger art zulässt (Defektelektronen (Löcher) bei P-Kanal/ Elektronen bei N-Kanal).

NPN und PNP bezieht sich auf Bipolare Transistoren, die aus 2 PN- Übergängen bestehen (daher auch die 0,7V zum Durchssteuern). Bei Feldeffekttransistoren gibt es diese im Betrieb dann nicht; deshalb reichen da auch geringere Spannungen...

Um das Bauelement zusammenfertigen zu können gäbe es z.B. die Möglichkeit zuerst ein Metallschicht aufzubringen, auf die dann eine P-Dotierte Schicht aufgebracht wird, in die 2 N-dotierte Bereiche eingebracht sind (um das besser zu erklären zu können lege ich jetzt mal die Richtung Links und Rechts fest). Auf diesen Zonen befindet sich dann wieder eine Metallschicht; auf dem restlichen Substrat eine Isolationsschicht. Über dieser Isolationsschicht befinden sich die Leiterbahnen, die die Beiden Anschlüsse der N-Zonen nach außen führen. Diese sind umgeben mit einer Isolationsschicht, in die noch die Metallschicht des Gates eingebracht ist, welche ebenfalls über eine Leiterbahn nach außen geführt wird. Außerdem befinden sich 2 weitere Leiterbahnen darin, diese enden um 90° gedreht an den Stellen wo die beiden Anschlüsse der N-Zonen enden(Bezug ist die Mitte der Gateelektrode);(für die P-Zonen vorne und hinten). Über dieser schicht befindet sich wieder eine Isolationsschicht, die 2 Metallschichten beinhaltet, wo die P-Zonen darüber liegen (wie bei den N-Zonen, nur um 90° verschoben). Darüber befindet sich dann eine N-dotierte Schicht, in die P-dotierte Bereiche eingebracht sind (Über den Metallschichten). Über der N-Dotierten Schicht befindet sich dann wieder eine Metallschicht. 

Hier mal der Aufbau eines N-Kanal MOSFET : Bild:Scheme of n-metal oxide semiconductor field-effect transistor with channel de.svg ? Wikipedia

Die Anschluss für die 1. N-zonen wird an + gelegt (mit vorgeschaltetem Wiederstand); und der Anschluss der 1. P-Zone an - (mit Vorwiederstand). Das sind die beiden Source anschlüsse. Der Anschluss der 2. N-Zone wird mit dem Anschluss der 2. P-Zone verbunden. Zwischen den Beiden befindet sich dann der Drain Kontakt. Wie die beiden Bulk/Substrat-Kontakte (die beiden Kontakte sind die Äußersten Metallschichten  angeschlossen werden weiß ich gerade nicht, aber ich vermute mal das diese auf Masse gelegt werden ); also auf den Drain-Kontakt, der seinerseits auch auf Masse (in der Schaltung) gelegt wird. An dem Gatekontakt wird dann das Eingangssignal angelegt. Dii beiden Ausgänge befinden sich dann vor den beiden Vorwiederständen an den Source-Kontakten. Diese werden dann mit 2 Gleichgroßen in Reihe geschalteten Widerständen Verbunden. In deren Mitte wird dann der eigentliche Ausgangskontakt gelegt.

Ich hoffe mal man kann sich etwas unter meiner beschreibung vorstellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

Okay, ich schein keine Ahnung zu haben, wie Bipolartransistoren funktionieren, aber das, was ich bislang angenommen und auch für meine Argumentation verwendet habe, deckt sich gut mit dem Feldeffektransistor 
Imho ist "Spannungsgesteuert" ein falscher Ausdruck, besser wäre "Ladungsträger gesteuert":
Die Elektronen im Gate "verdrängen" die Elektronen aus darunter liegen Substrat, durch die entstehenden Lücken wird selbiges leitend.
Glaube aber nicht, dass das umgekehrt auch klappt: negative Spannung = Elektronen werden aus dem Gate abgezogen (sofern es überhaupt bewegliche hat)
Selbst wenn es klappt fehlt für die Funktionsweise deines ursprünglichen Schaltmodells (das hier solltest du mal aufmalen, ist n Tick zu komplex) noch immer ein Element, dass dafür sorgt, dass bei "+" die eine und bei "-" das andere Gate leitend wird.


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay, ich schein keine Ahnung zu haben, wie Bipolartransistoren funktionieren, aber das, was ich bislang angenommen und auch für meine Argumentation verwendet habe, deckt sich gut mit dem Feldeffektransistor
> Imho ist "Spannungsgesteuert" ein falscher Ausdruck, besser wäre "Ladungsträger gesteuert":
> Die Elektronen im Gate "verdrängen" die Elektronen aus darunter liegen Substrat, durch die entstehenden Lücken wird selbiges leitend.
> Glaube aber nicht, dass das umgekehrt auch klappt: negative Spannung = Elektronen werden aus dem Gate abgezogen (sofern es überhaupt bewegliche hat)
> Selbst wenn es klappt fehlt für die Funktionsweise deines ursprünglichen Schaltmodells (das hier solltest du mal aufmalen, ist n Tick zu komplex) noch immer ein Element, dass dafür sorgt, dass bei "+" die eine und bei "-" das andere Gate leitend wird.



Doch, es klappt auch umgekert bei anderer Dotierung (Du hast einen P-Kanal Fet beschrieben). Bei einem N-Kanal, würde das so ablaufen: Du legst eine positive Spannung an die Gateelektrode, dadurch werden Elektronen angezogen und und rekombinieren mit den Löchern. Es ist ein von Ladungsträgernm freier Bereich entstanden. Wenn die Spannung aber weiter erhöht wird, sammeln sich mehr Elektronen, wie Rekombinieren können; diese stehen nun als freie Ladungsträger zur Verfügung. Das Gate kannst du asu Metall fertigen, also sehe ich da keine Probleme das positiv aufzuladen, also Elektronen abzuziehen.
Es ist kein weiteres Schaltelement nötig, da der P-Kanal-Fet nur auf negative Spannungen reagiert (bei positiven würden sich Elektronen unter dem Gate sammeln, was aber den Transistor nicht durchsteuern würde, da der dann noch vorhandene 2. PN-Übergang sperren würde); und der N-Kanal-Fet nur auf positive Spannungen reagiert (bei negativen würden sich Löcher unter dem Gate sammeln, was ebenfalls durch den 2. PN Übergang zu keiner Leitung führen würde).
Hier mal ein Link, der auch bei Wikipedia frin steht: Lernprogramm MOS-Transistor: Transistor Dort ist das ziemlich gut erklärt...
Lernprogramm MOS-Transistor: Transistor Experimentiermodul




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Erklärung zum Bild: Oben links die Schaltung mit von mir vereinfachten Schaltsymbol (im roten Rahmen dann nochmal Ausführlich die Stelle); die oberste Leitung ist +; die unterste ist -; die 2. von unten ist Masse, also 0; die 4. Leitung aquf der linken Seite ist der Signaleingang (Gateanschluss); die 5. und letzte Leitung ist der Ausgang.
Unten habe ich mal versucht einen (eventuell) möglichen Aufbau der beiden Transistoren darzustellen; hellblau ist n-dotiert; rot ist p-dotiert; grau ist Metall und gelb ist ein Isolator. Das obere Schnittbild zeigt einen  Schnitt von links nach rechts; das untere von vorne nach hinten (jeweils mittig). Die restlichen Bilder sind Schnittbilder der einzellnen Schichten: Die beiden grauen Flächen sind die Metallkontakte für die Bulk-/Substrat-Anschlüsse. Das hellblaue mit den Roten Zonen ist der P-Kanal-Fet; gefolgt von einer isolationsschicht mit eingebauten Metallkontakten für die P-Zonen; gefolgt von einer Isolationsschicht, in die die Metallkontakte für die beiden P-Zonen sowie die beiden N-Zonen und das Gate eingebracht sind über eintsprächende Leiterbahnen verbunden sind und die Anschlüsse nach außen geführt werden; gefolgt von einer Isolationsschicht mit den Metallkontakten für die N-Zonen; gefolgt vom N-Kanal-Fet....

Im Aufbau kann noch viel optimiert werden, ich hoffe mal, das ich nicht zu viele Fehler reingebaut habe....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2008)

des gönt glabbe..
Jetzt müssen wir das Ding nur noch auf mehrere GHz tackten und einen handhabbaren Fertigungsprozess finden


----------

